# Estaba construyendo un mini amp Ruby, pero no suena:S



## deatheyes (Mar 14, 2009)

HOla todos! 
         Me llamo Yuxing desde Venezuela. Hace una semana monte el circuito tube screamer, funciona perfectamente, y gracias por la ayuda de san cacho en la parte de millenium true bypass.
ahora pienso montar mi segundo miniproyecto que es Ruby mini amp para guitarra: http://runoffgroove.com/ruby.html, ya consegui las mayorias de los componentes de la esquema, unica cosa q me falta es el pot de 1k. pero puse un reemplazo de 5k. monte el circuito en mi protoboard, pero resulta nada.
estuve probando a conectar en el pin1 (gain) y el pin8 (gain) un capacitor de 10uf, pero resulta un duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

mi otra duda es que tengo 1 parlantes de 1w y 4ohm, y otro es de 3w y 8ohm.  Sera que ruby funciona con el de 3w?

soy un estudiante de ing electrica y soy un novato en eso pero me gusta mucho la rama de audio. Será que mi lm386 esta malo? 

aprecio mucho su ayuda! gracias....


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola.
Imagino que haz revisado la conexión del LM386.
Desconecta el fet, cambia el condensador de entrada por uno de 1uF ó más, despues ingresa la señal por este condensador. Si no suena es probable que el CI esté mal (usa un parlante de 8 ohm).
Si suena, verifa el estado del fet.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## deatheyes (Mar 14, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Imagino que haz revisado la conexión del LM386.
> Desconecta el fet, cambia el condensador de entrada por uno de 1uF ó más, despues ingresa la señal por este condensador. Si no suena es probable que el CI esté mal (usa un parlante de 8 ohm).
> Si suena, verifa el estado del fet.
> ...



Mucha gracias elaficionado! acabo de comprobar el lm386 suena perfectamente! creo q el problema esta en el fet, y quiero preguntar hay cuantas maneras para verficar un jfet como ese?

otra pregunta mia es, si quiero aumentar el watt de salida(para aprovechar bien la corneta de 3w), que es lo q puedo hacer?

mucha gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola. 
No puedes aumentar la potencia del CI (Es mejor tener un parlante de mayor potencia que el amplificador, así no hay distorsión por causa del parlante).
Acerca del fet tienes que ver las patas en la hoja de datos (datasheet) para identificarlas, no recuerdo como se hace la comprobación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## deatheyes (Mar 14, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> No puedes aumentar la potencia del CI (Es mejor tener un parlante de mayor potencia que el amplificador, así no hay distorsión por causa del parlante).
> Acerca del fet tienes que ver las patas en la hoja de datos (datasheet) para identificarlas, no recuerdo como se hace la comprobación.
> 
> ...



gracias otra vez! ya encontre el problema, creo q los contactos de mi protob tiene problema, funcionaba perfectamente cuando cambié la ubicacion de mpf102.

mucha gracias elaficionada!


----------



## nucleo (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola!
Estoy comenzando con la construcción del "Ruby Amp" Y tengo un altavoz que compré en un desguace de coches. Es un altavoz de 4 Ohm que pertenecía a un coche. Por lo que me dijo fogonazos el LM386 viene preparado para una imedancia de 8 Ohm. Había pensado en colocar una resistencia de 4 Ohm en serie para conseguir los 8 Ohm pero me lo desaconsejó. Dudas...
1. Que sucede si conecto el altavoz de 4 Ohm al circuito? Sé quema el integrado? (supongo que sí)
2. Por qué no puedo poner una resistencia en serie?
3. Podria conectar en serie un pequeño altavoz de 4 Ohm como por ejemplo el de un ordenador? O es recomendable que sean iguales? Y si conecto otro igual de grande al que tengo?
4. Desconozco la potencia del altavoz de coche que tengo, supongo que será algo potente. El circuito podrá con él? En qué afecta la potencia del altavoz en el circuito? Solo importa la impedancia?
Me imagino que aunque pongas un altavoz muy potente solo te sacará la potencia que te de el amplificador...
[Fotos de mi altavoz: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/altavoz-ruby-amp-27470/ ]
Gracias.
Un Saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

nucleo dijo:


> Hola!
> Estoy comenzando con la construcción del "Ruby Amp" Y tengo un altavoz que compré en un desguace de coches. Es un altavoz de 4 Ohm que pertenecía a un coche. Por lo que me dijo fogonazos el LM386 viene preparado para una imedancia de 8 Ohm. Había pensado en colocar una resistencia de 4 Ohm en serie para conseguir los 8 Ohm pero me lo desaconsejó. Dudas...


Si colocas la resistencia la mitad de la potencia que entregue tu amplificador se ira en forma de calor a aumentar el calentamiento global, seria un desperdicio.


> 1. Que sucede si conecto el altavoz de 4 Ohm al circuito? Sé quema el integrado? (supongo que sí)


Posiblemente.


> 2. Por qué no puedo poner una resistencia en serie?


Ya te comente.


> 3. Podria conectar en serie un pequeño altavoz de 4 Ohm como por ejemplo el de un ordenador? O es recomendable que sean iguales? Y si conecto otro igual de grande al que tengo?


Es casi indispensable que los parlantes sean iguales o lo más parecidos posibles.


> 4. Desconozco la potencia del altavoz de coche que tengo, supongo que será algo potente. El circuito podrá con él? En qué afecta la potencia del altavoz en el circuito? Solo importa la impedancia?


La potencia del altavoz NO afecta al amplificador.


> Me imagino que aunque pongas un altavoz muy potente solo te sacará la potencia que te de el amplificador...


Exacto.
Pero si colocas 2 parlantes en serie el nivel de presión sonora (SPL) será superior, sonará más fuerte con la misma potencia.


----------



## nucleo (Nov 19, 2009)

Gracias Fofonazo!
Mañana vovleré al desguace a buscar otro altavoz. Igual a este no lo tenían, pero cogere otro de 4 Ohm y del mismo diámetro. Si por ejemplo los dos altavoces son de diferentes potencias (casi seguro que los tendré que poner así), mantenemos lo que decíamos antes, no? La potencia de salida máxima será la que me de el amplificador, pero... sonarían los dos por igual? O el más potente sonará más fuerte que el otro?
Esta es una pregunta por curiosidad. No pretendo hacer un super ampli, solo aprender un poco construyendolo.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

El nivel de SPL que logres no depende de la potencia que soporten, sino del tipo de construcción del altavoz y en que gabinete lo coloques.

Compra otro altavoz de 4 Ohms y lo más parecido que puedas y listo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2009)

nucleo dijo:


> Gracias *Fofonazo*!




Che, que se te va a enojar


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> nucleo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Gracias Fofonazo!
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

Valid only for Argentine

Fogonza
Fogonzo
Fogonso
Fogonaza
Y todas las variantes posibles.

Fogozo (Esta es interesante)

*"! !Seh igual ¡ ¡" *diría el difunto Minguito Tinguitella


----------



## nucleo (Nov 20, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJAJA. Mis disculpas XDD


----------



## Cacho (Nov 20, 2009)

Qué capo Minguito...

Y como decía Discepolo ya hace más de 70 años (fue en 1934): Todo es igual, nada es mejor... (Cambalache)

Y cada vez tiene más razón (aunque no tiene neda que ver con el tema, pero me hizo acordar)

Saludos


----------



## hendrix08 (Jul 31, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Imagino que haz revisado la conexión del LM386.
> Desconecta el fet, cambia el condensador de entrada por uno de 1uF ó más, despues ingresa la señal por este condensador. Si no suena es probable que el CI esté mal (usa un parlante de 8 ohm).
> Si suena, verifa el estado del fet.
> ...



Hola! como estas?yo hice tambien el ruby, pero no me funciono  yo quisiera saber el tipo de condensador usar? yo le puse 2 condensadores electronicos de C1:100uF/16V y C4:220uF/16V y el C2, C3 y C5 le puse los condensadores ceramicos y en la fotos se ve q*UE* son de poliester y solo usa dos nomas, el parlante q*UE* use es de 0.5W 8ohms. Las resistencias solo usa 2 nomas y en la lista hay 5, 3 resistencias y 2 potenciometros, pero no entiendo los valores, dice: R1 1M5, R2 3k9, R3 10k B Vol, R4 1k B Gain, R5 10, pero lo q*UE* no entiendo son el de R1 y R5 sus valores cuales son! esta bien los componentes q*UE* utilize o no? agradeceria mucho su ayuda ya q*UE* soy bastante nuevo en esto!!!

Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lemauri (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola yo hice el Ruby y salio andando asi nomas,,pero en la protoboard se le metia ruido por todos lados, mejoro mucho una vez soldado. .
 mejor es alimentarlo a 12 volts (no hay q*UE* modificar nada) y a max distorison queda un sonido lindo para *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* con la guitarrita.. 
Exitos. .






ahi una muestra de como me suena. ..


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

y que espera de un amplificador de ese tipo? todos los amplificadores a máximo volumen tienen su mayor distorcnión y peor cuando no se sabe que se le mete a la entrada, nadie se fija ni le importa y luego hablan que suena mal, y como no si la señal de entrada es superior  a la necesaria a máximo volumen recortara a lo loco, no solo es armar, hay que informarse más


----------

